# SnakeBite single hitting the radio this week.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band's first single, "All Night Long" will be hitting country radio this week. If anyone feels like streaming it for a listen.


December 31 at approx. 3:35, CFCO 92.9 in Chatham-Kent. They will be playing it again on Thursday the 2nd at about the same time with 1 or 2 of the guys in the studio for an interview.
January 2 at 2:25, AM920 in Wingham will be playing the song.
Tillsonburg Country 107.3 are supposed to be playing it sometime later this week as well. I’m also going to try to get into the studio for an interview.
 
Probably cart before the horse, but it won't be on iTunes / Amazon / CD Baby for another week or so.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

On-air interview at CFCO 92.9 in about 15 minutes!!


----------

